# Two little Piggies



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So im sorry to be throwing more pics at you all after I just posted pics a couple days ago but these were too funny to resist. I made them dinner today( lentils, brown rice, parsley flakes, mung beans, broccoli, carrots) and was so sure they werent going to touch it, I was very surprised when they both practically inhaled the food

Looks good, right?








The first bite for a brave soul
























Ready for the funniest picture?

























Id say that recipe was a hit! Good thing I made extras for later

Also here is a picture of Cupid preening on my head after a bath, I thought it was super cute!








and a pic of him falling asleep on the bars, awwww








and Aero preening


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG veggie beards! So adorable. Also, I want someone to cook a dinner like that for ME.  

I swear, you have the prettiest, healthiest, most well-adjusted 'tiels I have ever seen.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Mmmm veggie beak... Looks like they enjoyed it i may have to try it for lil Gizmo and see how she likes it...


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures of Aero and Cupid are adorable they really enjoyed themselves.Thanks for sharing them I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That looks yummy, I want some! I totally agree with enigma, your babies are spectacular!! I love the one with Cupid falling asleep on the bars!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. Best veggie beaks ever


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

HEHE cute beaks !!! And great pictures


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> So im sorry to be throwing more pics at you all after I just posted pics a couple days ago but these were too funny to resist. I made them dinner today( lentils, brown rice, parsley flakes, mung beans, broccoli, carrots) and was so sure they werent going to touch it, I was very surprised when they both practically inhaled the food
> 
> Looks good, right?
> 
> ...


These pictures are just the best!! Love them! You should so share that reciepe!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol sooo cute can't wait for mine to eat veggies 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

that's my favorite, when they get food all over their faces and have no idea so cute! also can i have the left overs!?


----------



## Zensei (Apr 28, 2012)

_This post has been deleted/edited by the user._


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the awesome kind comments You guys are the greatest!!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

So funny, so cute! You have such a beautiful cockatiels!! I love their color


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you mind sharing this recipe?


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, I'm hungry now, hahaha awesome pics!! don't ever apologize for posting pics!! I LOVE seeing them, and I bet everybody else does too 

did you cook everything very mushy, or is it al dente? I'm going to try to do that for my 2 babies, when they come home to us. Did you use fresh everything, or frozen?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

AMom2011 said:


> OK, I'm hungry now, hahaha awesome pics!! don't ever apologize for posting pics!! I LOVE seeing them, and I bet everybody else does too
> 
> did you cook everything very mushy, or is it al dente? I'm going to try to do that for my 2 babies, when they come home to us. Did you use fresh everything, or frozen?


Yes please share this recipe inquiring tiels want to know


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Basically I put the lentils, brown rice, and mung beans in a pot of boiling water and let it cook until everything was soft( took about 20-30 mins). While that was happening I cooked my veggies in boiling water until they were soft ( took about 15 mins).You could use frozen veggies if you want I just didn't have any on hand. When done i strained everything, chopped up the veggies, mixed the rice, beans, lentils, and veggies together , then added some parsley flakes ( you could use fresh herbs, I just didn't have any) and voilà. I gave them some and bagged and froze the rest in portions for later.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I am excited to make this when I get home


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Sarah, I see you're only in Oshawa which isn't all THAT far from me (only a few hours' drive  ). Why don't you cook up a batch and deliver it to me in Toronto for Sunny? 

Just kidding just kidding.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing pics! Seeing how much they are enjoying that meal, I will try to make the same for Tito and Hilda.


----------

